# Stock tune storing



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

For future reference for myself and others who may view this in the future. How does one store their stock tune on an external device? Or, is it protected? If the VIN is involved, the legality issue always pops to mind (IP, fraudulently misusing a VIN ect). I’m curious because EFI won’t allow you to flash the Stock tune on to a drive, just overwrite. One shot deal. It would be nice to retain that for any number of reasons. Thanks. Definitely not my realm of expertise

This was told to me by my tuner. So, don’t know if I should take everyone at their word


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The file saves on your computer. Im guessing the software itself.

Look under your c drive or my computer or whatever you got. Look for programs, open that specific program and look for your file. 

Copy and paste to external drive.

If you can't see it then do a Google for unhiding files. It's a setting in windows. I have mine checked to show all files.

If you're using apple. I have no idea.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Yea but how do actually save/transfer the file. Do I need a non efi live autocal to transfer it? Are you saying that I just need to OBD—Autocal—Laptop? Or straight to a program on the computer from the OBD

Maybe it would have been easier if I clarified that I want to know how to copy my ECM basically onto a different device, as a back up


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Bvogt said:


> Yea but how do actually save/transfer the file. Do I need a non efi live autocal to transfer it? Are you saying that I just need to OBD—Autocal—Laptop? Or straight to a program on the computer from the OBD
> 
> Maybe it would have been easier if I clarified that I want to know how to copy my ECM basically onto a different device, as a back up


You don’t. The ECM doesn’t allow it.
Changing that is not trivial.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is why I went with HPTuners lol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> You don’t. The ECM doesn’t allow it.
> Changing that is not trivial.


first step with the bought tunes is to copy stock tune to device, then send the delete to the car

they just joshing with us?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> You don’t. The ECM doesn’t allow it.
> Changing that is not trivial.


That’s what I assumed, thanks.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

boraz said:


> first step with the bought tunes is to copy stock tune to device, then send the delete to the car
> 
> they just joshing with us?





landrystephane92 said:


> This is why I went with HPTuners lol



This is for the gen 1 diesel. The limitation is from GM & Bosch. Has nothing to do with EFILive, HPTuners, etc...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not familiar enough with HP Tuners, but Trifecta gives you their version of a stock tune along with the tune of your choice. I download the VIN restricted tune to my laptop and then save it as I would any other file. I can change on a whim if I wish.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> This is for the gen 1 diesel. The limitation is from GM & Bosch. Has nothing to do with EFILive, HPTuners, etc...


i have gen1 diesel

im deleted with oz tune

first step was to save the stock tune on the handheld thingie, it says its saved on it


----------

